# How to get faster



## pjk (Apr 17, 2008)

This thread will provide as a little tutorial for people who are stuck and want to get faster. Please read this thread and do some forum searching prior to asking questions about getting faster. First off, the most important factor is practice. Regardless of how many algorithms you cram or optimize, it really boils down to practice. A sub 20 second average can be achieved using a basic beginners method, however, it takes practice. More algorithms are useful to help with your understanding of the cube, and very importantly, your recognition, but these will not get you nearly as far as practice will get you. In spite of this, which is the best way to go about getting those times down, apart from practice alone? Here are some basic, set out steps to follow to help you on your way (note this is only a guideline to help you). You do not have to follow these steps, as this is only to guide you. 

Here's a video of one of the top cubers, Erik Akkersdijk, getting a sub 20 average only using the beginner's method.

*Fridrich Method:*
*Current Average:* 1:30+ or don't know how to solve
*Goal Average:* 1:00-1:19
Use Leyan’s Beginners Method, or Badmephisto's Youtube Video Tutorial.
You could also achieve sub-1 min with these methods
If you are still stuck, follow these tips:
-Try to reduce Pauses.
-Sand, Break in, and Lubricate Your Cube (In that order).
-Decrease Last layer times.
-Use Finger Tricks
-Practice!!!
You can decrease Last Layer times by improving your recognition for each case.
-Make sure you solve the cross on the bottom. It will help you later. For now, try to get a cross in an average of less than 10 seconds on the Bottom of the cube. Here are some links which will help you:
http://www.cubefreak.net/cross.html
http://www.cubestation.co.uk/cs2/index.php?page=3x3x3/cfop/cross/cross
Note: You can also do inserting from different angles See Macky's take: http://cubefreak.net/easy_fast.html

-Use a timer to see your progression : www.cubetimer.com if you want the timers like the "pros" use check bottom of post.
_Estimation Time: 3 Weeks_


*Fridrich Method:*
*Current Average:* 1:00-1:19
*Goal Average:* 40 - 50 seconds
Once you acheive these times;
-I strongly suggest you learn 4 look last layer. (Links to where to learn them will be at the bottom of this post.)
-DO NOT learn F2L yet. 
Edge Orientation - 2 algorithms
Corner Orientation - 7 algorithms
Edge Permutation - 4 algorithms - Ua, Ub, Zb, H
Corner Permutation - 3 Algorithms Aa, Ab, E
_Estimation Time: 3 weeks - 1.5 months_

*
Fridrich Method:*
*Current Average:* 40-55 seconds
*Goal Average:* 30-40 seconds
-Now learn intuitive First Two Layers (F2L).
-Your times will temporarily get worse, but after a few days of practicing, they will become better greatly!
-Practice your F2L, and never give up!
-If you even think about giving up just take a break and come back to watch the video again. Theres are other F2l tutorials and will be listed on bottom.
_Estimation Time: 2 Weeks_


*Fridrich Method:*
*Current Average:*30-40 seconds
*Goal Average:*20-30 seconds
-Now, learn all the PLLs - 21 Algorithms (Links where to learn them will be at the bottom of this post)
_Estimation Time: 2-3 Months_


*Fridrich Method:*
*Current Average:* 20-30 seconds
*Goal Average:* Sub 20 seconds
-Work on your F2L, maybe learn the algorithms. (Links for F2L algorithms at the bottom of this post)
-Master all your PLLs and OLLs that you know. Meaning optimize it to your maximum speed, try to use the triggers, and try to get all of them under 3 seconds.
-Get your cross sub 5 seconds consistently(make sure you have cross on bottom)
-Possibly get a new cube(DIY) if your still using a SLOW Rubik's brand cube.
_Estimation Time: 3-4 Months_


*Fridrich Method*
*Current Average:* Sub 20 Seconds
*Goal Average:* 15 Seconds or less
-Master your F2L, try to get it down to sub 12 seconds average
-Get your cross to sub 2 seconds average
-Learn the rest of the OLLs! - 57 algorithms (Note that you should COMPLETELY master everything else before learning these, as they will only help you by about 2 seconds or less)
-To learn Oll's easier look at Badmephisto's video
_Estimation Time: 3+ months_

*F2L Algorithms:*
http://www.cubestation.co.uk/cs2/index.php?page=3x3x3/cfop/f2l/f2l
http://www.cubewhiz.com/f2l.html
http://www.cubefreak.net/F2L.html
http://solvethecube.co.uk/

*OLL Algorithms:* http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=766
2 Look OLL for Corner Orientation are cases 21-27.
http://cubewhiz.com/ollprint.html
2 Look Oll are cases 4-10

*PLL Algorithms: *http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=708
Corner Permutation are the Aa, Ab, and E permutation algorithms.
Edge Permutation are the Ua, Ub, H, and Zb permutation algorithms.
http://cubewhiz.com/pllprint.html

You should print out your oll/pll's so you can learn them and use them at any time. Keep in mind that you should choose the algorithms that best suit you. Just because one person is fast with an algorithm doesn't mean you will be fast. 

*USEFUL LINKS*
Be sure to check out this "Introduction to Speedcubing for Beginners" post as well. It contains a lot of good information.

Helpful info- 
Cubefreak - Macky's Site, Very good information on how to get fast
Cubingtechniques -Yu Nakajima's site Not in English but good f2l Algorithms
Cubeloop - Dennis Nilsson's site. Helped me.

Tutorials - 
Tyson Mao Layer by Layer
Leyan Lo Layer by Layer
Dan Brown Layer by layer
Bob Burton Layer by layer
-----------------------------
Badmephisto's Frid F2l
Fallofshadow's Frid F2l
Andrewvo1324's Frid F2l
Macky's F2l written tutorial
-----------------------------
Pestvic's How to break in a Rubiks brand cube
Sanding your cube down - NuclearBanana10
Pestvic's lubing with silicone
Dan brown's lubing with Vaseline
----------------------------
Cube Shops
PuzzleProz - Fast shipping if in Usa. Good Customer Service.Good cubes :]
Cube4you - Slow/expensive shipping to Usa(you can get fast shipping for 20$) Good cubes though.
Huskyomega- Eastsheen cubes Cheap good service
9spuzzles - 
Rubiks - Rubiks Brand DIY
Amazon - Fast shipping

Cube stickers/parts
Cubesmith - Fast shipping, good quality products

Cube lube
Cubelube - Im sure they are back in business any confirm?


----------



## pjk (Apr 17, 2008)

Okay guys, I did a little revision on the above post. Please check it over, and this I will get it up in the beginners forum. We should also work on this one:
-------------------
Pros and Cons of Different Methods

*Fridrich*

*Explanation:* First, you make a cross by solving the edges on one face. The second step is to finish the F2L by solving a corner/edge pair together. Then, you orient the last layer. (Make the last layer one color.) The last step is to permute the last layer, where you move all the pieces in the last layer to their correct spots. The full method uses 119 algorithms.

*Pros:* Relatively easy to understand when compared to other methods. It is the most tested and most popular method. Has a reasonable number of algorithms to learn and optimize. Sub 15 averages definitely possible.

*Cons:* Learning all of the algorithms takes some time. Requires a lot of practice to solve the F2L consistently in 10 seconds or less. Slightly higher move count when compared to block building methods.

*Places to learn it: *http://erikku.er.funpic.org/rubik/ 
http://www.solvethecube.co.uk/ 
http://www.cubestation.co.uk/cs2/index.php?page=3x3x3/3x3x3 
http://www.cubefreak.net/speedcubing.html 


*Petrus*

*Explanation:* You first build a 2x2x2 block and then expand it to a 2x2x3 block. You then orient the remaining edges and finish the F2L. Unlike Fridrich, the last layer is done in three steps instead of two. First step is to move the last layer corners to their correct positions. Second, you orient the corners. Lastly, since the edges are already oriented, you just have to move them to their positions. You can learn the method with as little as three algorithms. However, eight algorithms are needed to use the method as efficiently as possible. 

*Pros:* Uses fewer moves than Fridrich and most other non block building methods. More intuitive than Fridrich and requires far less algorithms.

*Cons:* Sometimes hard (especially for a beginner) to optimize block building. Hard to keep consistently turning throughout a solve.

*Places to learn it:* http://lar5.com/cube/

Let me know what you think. I'm also planning on adding VH, ZB, Roux, maybe Joel's beginner solution, and Heise maybe.
-----------
We should try to include all methods that are out there.


----------



## Johannes91 (Apr 17, 2008)

pjk said:


> Unlike Fridrich, the last layer is done in three steps ... You can learn the method with as little as three algorithms. However, *eight algorithms are needed to use the method as efficiently as possible*.
> 
> Uses fewer moves than Fridrich and most other non block building methods.


If that's your definition of Petrus, it might actually use more moves than Fridrich. Even 3-look LL requires more than 8 algs.


----------



## pjk (Apr 17, 2008)

Johannes, would you mind go through and picking out all the errors? I haven't edited that one, and I haven't worked with Petrus at all.


----------



## Lofty (Apr 17, 2008)

Are you going to add a how to get faster for each method or just a pro/con?
I don't really see how Petrus requires less algs either... On Petrus's site he has options for doing multiple steps at once with of course the LL of all LL's ZBLL as the one with the most which is a bit more than Fridrich...


----------



## Arget (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks for the guide!  Haha, took me a while to notice that my video on sanding was up there  Thanks! haha i feel special xP


----------



## pjk (Apr 17, 2008)

I think we should just do a separate post with explanations of each method, just the basics and websites that cover them.


----------



## genwin (Apr 17, 2008)

i'm new here mr. pjk... you mentioned in fridrich (goal of 1:00 to 1:19) to try amd reduce pauses... how exactly to you do that using LBL method... i just solved my first cube a month ago using Leyan lo's method, however, my fastest was 1:58... and i observed that it was because of the pauses...


----------



## badmephisto (Apr 17, 2008)

pjk said:


> I think we should just do a separate post with explanations of each method, just the basics and websites that cover them.



can we just use the wikipedia page? For example there is already a Fridrich System wiki page here
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fridrich_method
it also has the advantage that we can all add to it and improve it.


----------



## pcwiz (Apr 17, 2008)

I edited the draft, not revised. If you don't know the difference, I just made tiny changes in the words so the grammar is correct and other little things.

Are there any particular steps for the Petrus method? Isn't it just follow steps 1 of the Fridrich Tutorial, and then learn the Petrus F2L? And then practice?
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This thread will be provided as a little tutorial for people who are stuck and want to become faster. Please read this thread and do some forum searching prior to asking questions about becoming faster. First off, the most important factor is practice. Regardless of how many algorithms you cram or optimize, it really boils down to practice. A sub 20 second average can be achieved using a basic beginners method, however, it takes practice. More algorithms are useful to help with your understanding of the cube, and very importantly, your recognition, but these will not get you nearly as far as practice will get you. In spite of this, which is the best way to go about getting those times down, apart from practice alone? Here are some basic, set out steps to follow to help you on your way (note this is only a guideline to help you). You do not have to follow these steps, as this is only to guide you. 

Here's a video of one of the top cubers, Erik Akkersdijk, getting a sub 20 average only using the beginner's method.

This is a compare and contrast guide on some of the most popular speed cubing methods that exist. It's your choice on picking a method. Then, there is a guide on how to learn the methods.

Pros and Cons of Different Methods

*Fridrich (CFOP) Method*

*Explanation:* First, you make a cross by solving the edges on one face. The second step is to finish the F2L by solving a corner/edge pair together. Then, you orient the last layer. (Make the last layer one color.) The last step is to permute the last layer, where you move all the pieces in the last layer to their correct spots. The full method uses 119 algorithms.

*Pros:* Relatively easy to understand when compared to other methods. It is the most tested and most popular method. Has a reasonable number of algorithms to learn and optimize. Sub 15 averages definitely possible.

*Cons:* Learning all of the algorithms takes some time. Requires a lot of practice to solve the F2L consistently in 10 seconds or less. Slightly higher move count when compared to block building methods.

*Places to learn it: *

http://erikku.er.funpic.org/rubik/ 
http://www.solvethecube.co.uk/ 
http://www.cubestation.co.uk/cs2/index.php?page=3x3x3/3x3x3 
http://www.cubefreak.net/speedcubing.html 
 

*Petrus Method*

*Explanation:* You first build a 2x2x2 block and then expand it to a 2x2x3 block. You then orient the remaining edges and finish the F2L. Unlike Fridrich, the last layer is done in three steps instead of two. First step is to move the last layer corners to their correct positions. Second, you orient the corners. Lastly, since the edges are already oriented, you just have to move them to their positions. You can learn the method with as little as three algorithms. However, eight algorithms are needed to use the method as efficiently as possible. 

*Pros:* Uses fewer moves than Fridrich and most other non block building methods. More intuitive than Fridrich and requires far less algorithms.

*Cons:* Sometimes hard (especially for a beginner) to optimize block building. Hard to keep consistently turning throughout a solve.

*Places to learn it:*
http://lar5.com/cube/


*Fridrich Method: Step1*
*Current Average:* 1:30+ or don't know how to solve
*Goal Average:* 1:00-1:19
Use Leyan’s Beginners Method, or Badmephisto's Youtube Video Tutorial.
You could also achieve sub-1 min with these methods
If you are still stuck, follow these tips:

Try to reduce pauses
Sand, Break in, and Lubricate Your Cube (In that order, and only sand if your cube is brand new and you've barely solved it).
Decrease your last layer times (about 25 seconds or less) - you can do this by improving your recognition for each case
Make sure you solve the cross on the bottom. It will help you later. For now, try to get a cross in an average of less than 10 seconds on the Bottom of the cube. Here are some links which will help you achieve/learn this:
http://www.cubefreak.net/cross.html
http://www.cubestation.co.uk/cs2/index.php?page=3x3x3/cfop/cross/cross
Use finger tricks (this will speed up your times A LOT)
Practice!!! -The more you practice, the faster you'll get
Once you get a little used to the beginner method, you can also try inserting the first layer/side corners from different angles. See Macky's guide:http://cubefreak.net/easy_fast.html
Use a timer to see your progression : www.cubetimer.com if you want the timers like the "pros" use check bottom of post.
_Estimated Time: 3 Weeks_


*Fridrich Method: Step 2*
*Current Average:* 1:00-1:19
*Goal Average:* 40 - 50 seconds

Learn 4 look last layer (4LLL). (Links to where to learn the algorithms will be at the bottom of this post.)
Edge Orientation - 2 algorithms
Corner Orientation - 7 algorithms
Edge Permutation - 4 algorithms - Ua, Ub, Zb, H
Corner Permutation - 3 Algorithms Aa, Ab, E
DO NOT learn F2L yet.
_Estimated Time: 3 weeks - 1.5 months_

*
Fridrich Method: Step 3*
*Current Average:* 40-55 seconds
*Goal Average:* 30-40 seconds

Now learn intuitive First Two Layers (F2L).
Your times will temporarily get worse, but after a few days of practicing, they will become better greatly!
Practice your F2L, and never give up!
If you even think about giving up, just take a break and come back to watch the video again. Theres are other F2L tutorials, and the links will be at the bottom of this post.
_Estimated Time: 2 Weeks_


*Fridrich Method: Step 4*
*Current Average:*30-40 seconds
*Goal Average:*20-30 seconds

Now, learn all the PLLs - 21 Algorithms (Links where to learn the algorithms will be at the bottom of this post)
_Estimated Time: 2-3 Months_


*Fridrich Method: Step 5*
*Current Average:* 20-30 seconds
*Goal Average:* Sub 20 seconds

Practice your F2L, learn/make up your own techniques, and possible learn the algorithms for faster execuations. (Links where to learn the F2L algorithms will be at the bottom of this post.)
Master all your PLLs and OLLs that you know. Meaning optimize it to your maximum speed, try to use the triggers, and try to get all of them under 3 seconds.
Get your cross sub 5 seconds consistently (make sure you solve the cross on the bottom of the cube.)
_Estimated Time: 3-4 Months_


*Fridrich Method: Step 6*
*Current Average:* Sub 20 Seconds
*Goal Average:* 15 Seconds or less

Master your F2L, try to get it down to sub 12 seconds average
Get your cross to sub 2 seconds average
Learn the rest of the OLLs! - 57 algorithms (Note that you should COMPLETELY master everything else before learning these, as they will only help you by about 3 seconds or less)
To learn/memorize the OLL's easier look at Badmephisto's video
Practice, practice, and keep on practicing!!!
_Estimated Time: 3+ months_

*F2L Algorithms:*

http://www.cubestation.co.uk/cs2/index.php?page=3x3x3/cfop/f2l/f2l
http://www.cubewhiz.com/f2l.html
http://www.cubefreak.net/F2L.html
http://solvethecube.co.uk/
http://erikku.110mb.com/F2L.html

*OLL Algorithms:* 

http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=766
2 Look OLL for Corner Orientation are cases 21-27.

http://cubewhiz.com/ollprint.html
2 Look OLL for Corner Orientation are cases 4-10
*PLL Algorithms: *

http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=708
http://cubewhiz.com/pllprint.html
http://erikku.110mb.com/PLL.html
[/LIST\
Corner Permutation are the Aa, Ab, and E permutation algorithms.
Edge Permutation are the Ua, Ub, H, and Zb permutation algorithms.

You should print out your OLLs/PLLs so you can learn them and use them at any time. Keep in mind that you should choose the algorithms that best suit you. Just because one person is fast with an algorithm doesn't mean you will be fast with the same algorithm. 

*USEFUL LINKS*
Be sure to check out this "Introduction to Speedcubing for Beginners" post as well. It contains a lot of good information.

Helpful information:
Cubefreak - Macky's Site, Very good information on how to get faster
Cubingtechniques -Yu Nakajima's site - Not in English (use a translator) but has good F2L Algorithms
Cubeloop - Dennis Nilsson's site. It has some helpful information.
Tutorials:
Tyson Mao's Beginner Layer by Layer Video Tutorail
Leyan Lo's Beginner Layer by Layer Video Tutorial
Bob Burton Layer by Layer Video Tutorials
-----------------------------
Badmephisto's Intuitive Fridrich F2L Video Tutorial
Fallofshadow's Intuitive Fridrich F2L Video Tutorial 
Andrewvo1324's Intuitive Fridrich F2L Video Tutorial
Macky's F2L written tutorial
-----------------------------
Pestvic's How to break in a Rubiks brand cube Video Tutorial
Sanding your cube down Video Tutorial- NuclearBanana10
Pestvic's lubricating your cube with silicone Video Tutorial
Dan brown's lubricating your cube with Vaseline (Petroleum Jelly) video tutorial (using silicone is recommend, but Vaseline is OK.
----------------------------
Cube Shops
PuzzleProz - Fast shipping if in USA, good Customer Service, and good cubes 
Cube4you - Slow/expensive shipping to U.S.A (you can get fast shipping for 20$) Good cubes though.
Huskyomega- Cheap Eastsheen (ES) cubes and good service
9spuzzles 
Rubiks - Rubiks Brand DIY cubes
Amazon - Fast shipping

Cube stickers/parts
Cubesmith - Fast shipping, good quality products

Cube lube
Cubelube

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
WOW! I'm done! If you have any more corrections, just post it and I'll make the changes! (Took like half an hour )


----------



## Dene (Apr 18, 2008)

Where is says *Estimat*ion* Time* at the end of each section, it should probably read *Estimat*ed* Time*


----------



## Erik (Apr 18, 2008)

Not to try to make advertisement here but:
have you thought about my CFOP describtion on my new website (http://erikku.110mb.com/cfop.html) ? It's finished and it's quite ok I think especially the: http://erikku.110mb.com/F2L.html and the http://erikku.110mb.com/F2Lalgo.html examples. Oh I like my PLL page too, it gives 3 good usable algo's for most cases.


----------



## Dene (Apr 18, 2008)

I love your English. All you Dutch guys are just as bad as each other


----------



## pcwiz (Apr 18, 2008)

Dene said:


> Where is says *Estimat*ion* Time* at the end of each section, it should probably read *Estimat*ed* Time*


Okay I corrected it. Thanks! 



Erik said:


> Not to try to make advertisement here but:
> have you thought about my CFOP describtion on my new website (http://erikku.110mb.com/cfop.html) ? It's finished and it's quite ok I think especially the: http://erikku.110mb.com/F2L.html and the http://erikku.110mb.com/F2Lalgo.html examples. Oh I like my PLL page too, it gives 3 good usable algo's for most cases.



Okay I put those links up. I'm sorry I didn't do it before, because I didn't know when your website would be ready, and I didn't check it often. Thanks for the corrections! Awesome website by the way!



Dene said:


> I love your English. All you Dutch guys are just as bad as each other


Are you talking about my English? Well I'm not Dutch, I'm American, so I guess you could say it's good. But the truth is, my English is horrible - at least the vocabulary part


----------



## Dene (Apr 18, 2008)

Not you, I meant Erik! Did you read his site?


----------



## pcwiz (Apr 18, 2008)

Dene said:


> Not you, I meant Erik! Did you read his site?



Oh sorry. I didn't know who you were talking about. And yes, I did read his site.



genwin said:


> i'm new here mr. pjk... you mentioned in fridrich (goal of 1:00 to 1:19) to try amd reduce pauses... how exactly to you do that using LBL method... i just solved my first cube a month ago using Leyan lo's method, however, my fastest was 1:58... and i observed that it was because of the pauses...



Correction: pjk didn't actually mention that, lotsofsloth did. (Okay that's just FYI and no hard feelings-I wouldn't expect you to know that because you just joined)

Okay, the real question. If your fastest time is 1:58 with LBL method, you probably have pauses (you just said it). If you want to reduce them, memorize the cases of the algorithms. Meaning if you see a case that goes with the algorithm, you don't have to think about it and just perform the algorithms. Also, in the First Two Layers, look ahead while you're solving the corners and edges. When you're solving a corner, look at another corner and know immediately where it's supposed go. Same for the edges. This advice, especially with the F2L, will help you a lot, and it is also advised for people who get around 20-30 second averages (with another method).

That was kind of confusing (I read it over), but that's the best I tried and I hope you understand it and it helps you!



badmephisto said:


> pjk said:
> 
> 
> > I think we should just do a separate post with explanations of each method, just the basics and websites that cover them.
> ...


You mean copy it word for word? That's plagiarizing, and plagiarizing is illegal. We can just make up our own guides, we're not babies are we? (Okay that was the worst joke ever but that's me)


----------



## badmephisto (Apr 18, 2008)

first of all you can't plagiarize wikipedia because wikipedia has no owner and is completely free.
second, what i meant is that we shouldnt have to make a new post on CFOP if we can just work together to make the article on wiki much better and then just link to it. That way we can also harness the popularity of wikipedia and use it to target larger audience.


----------



## pjk (Apr 18, 2008)

badmephisto said:


> first of all you can't plagiarize wikipedia because wikipedia has no owner and is completely free.
> second, what i meant is that we shouldnt have to make a new post on CFOP if we can just work together to make the article on wiki much better and then just link to it. That way we can also harness the popularity of wikipedia and use it to target larger audience.


You can copy content off Wikipedia as long as you link back to where you got it from.


----------



## pcwiz (Apr 18, 2008)

pjk said:


> badmephisto said:
> 
> 
> > first of all you can't plagiarize wikipedia because wikipedia has no owner and is completely free.
> ...



Is that only for Wikipedia because anyone can edit what's up there? If it was something else, you can't copy a whole excerpt and still cite it. You can copy phrases of a sentence but not a whole excerpt. But I don't now if you can do it for Wikipedia, can you?:confused: Badmephisto, you say you can, but are sure? We don't want to be sued here


----------



## Lofty (Apr 18, 2008)

Badmephisto isn't saying copy wiki he is saying edit wiki to have all this information then more people will be able to see it. On this site we will just have a link to the wiki article.


----------



## Erik (Apr 18, 2008)

Dene said:


> Not you, I meant Erik! Did you read his site?



What, was my english THAT horrible?


----------



## pcwiz (Apr 18, 2008)

Lofty said:


> Badmephisto isn't saying copy wiki he is saying edit wiki to have all this information then more people will be able to see it. On this site we will just have a link to the wiki article.



Okay.. I guess that's okay.

But why don't we just make it ourselves? Beginner's are looking up to us, and we don't want people think we have to use an article to help us make a comparison. It's not that hard, and I think the one we already have now is pretty good.



Erik said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Not you, I meant Erik! Did you read his site?
> ...



He was saying your English was bad? I thought he said your English was good! Weird.
Anyway, Erik, I did see some grammatical errors, but I'm assuming English is not your first language, so no hard feelings. Also, I perfectly understand what you're trying to point out, and that's what matters.


----------



## Dene (Apr 19, 2008)

Erik said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Not you, I meant Erik! Did you read his site?
> ...



Well, not really bad, but for a perfectionist like myself, it is quite funny to read through. Your site is, of course, perfectly understandable.


----------



## pcwiz (Apr 20, 2008)

Okay I'm going to revise this....

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Information about the Different Speed Cubing Methods

*Fridrich (CFOP) Method*

*Basic Description*
The Fridrich Method is similar to the Layer-By-Layer (LBL) method, as some of the steps are the same. However, the full Fridrich method uses several more algorithms than the layer by layer method, and combines some steps from the LBL method into one step for the Fridrich Method. Of course, more algorithms are needed for this to be done, but this results in faster times.

*The Steps*

*C*ross
First, make a cross and on any side of the cube (bottom side recommended)
*F*2L (First Two Layers)
Then, you fill in the slots where the corners of the cross are missing. You insert a corner and an edge piece during each insertion. There are 41 algorithms, but it can be learned intuitively.
*O*LL (Orient the Last Layer)
Then, you make the entire top side of the cube a solid color. The top layer does not have to be correctly permuted. This requires 57 algorithms, but can be broken down into two steps (2 Look OLL), which requires 9 algorithms.
*P*LL (Permute the Last Layer)
Finally, you finish the cube by permuting the top layer of the cube. There are 21 algorithms to learn, but this step can be done into two steps, (2 Look PLL), which includes 7 algorithms.

*Total Number of Algorithms*
119 Algorithms

*Pros* 
This method is relatively easy to understand when compared to other methods. Therefore, it is the most tested and most popular method used. It has a reasonable number of algorithms to learn, and sub 15 second averages are possible.

*Cons*
Learning all of the algorithms takes some time, and it requires a lot of practice to solve the F2L consistently in 10 seconds or less. Also, it has a slightly higher move count when compared to block building methods.

*Where to lean the Fridrich (CFOP) method *

http://erikku.er.funpic.org/rubik/ 
http://www.solvethecube.co.uk/ 
http://www.cubestation.co.uk/cs2/index.php?page=3x3x3/3x3x3 
http://www.cubefreak.net/speedcubing.html 
 

*Petrus Method*

*Basic Description*
The Petrus Method is a block building method, and most of the First Two Layers is intuitive, so there are no algorithms. Additionally, it is the second most popular speed cubing method used.
*
The Steps*

First, build a 2x2x2 block anywhere on the cube.
Next, you expand the 2x2x2 block to a 2x2x3 block.
After that, you fix the "bad edges" or orient the remaining seven edges on the cube that have not been solved.
Then, you finish the First Two Layers (F2L).
Next, you permute the last layer corners, or put them in their proper places (they do not have to be oriented.)
Now, you "twist" or orient the last layer corners, making the whole last layer a solid color.
Finally, you permute the last layer edges, without disturbing anything else, to solve the cube.

*Pros* 
The Petrus Method uses fewer moves than the Fridrich method and most other non block building methods. It is more intuitive than the Fridrich method, and it requires far less algorithms.

*Cons* 
It can be sometimes hard (especially for a beginner) to optimize block building, and it's difficult to keep consistently turning throughout the solve. 

*Where to learn the Petrus Method*
http://lar5.com/cube/


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Apr 21, 2008)

Jeeeeez, that must of taken hours to do! .....hours you could of spend cubing.....


----------



## 36duong (Apr 21, 2008)

I do not think you need to have PLL's memorised to get sub-30, I use a 4 Look Last Layer with a couple of extra (T,G:d,J:a,J:b) and average sub-30 Arnaud can average sub 30 with keyhole and 4 Look LL, I would suggest something like 

Current average 35-29
Goal Average:Sub 28
Learn The PLL's, links at the bottom of this post etc...


----------



## pcwiz (Apr 21, 2008)

36duong said:


> I do not think you need to have PLL's memorised to get sub-30, I use a 4 Look Last Layer with a couple of extra (T,G:d,J:a,J:b) and average sub-30 Arnaud can average sub 30 with keyhole and 4 Look LL, I would suggest something like
> 
> Current average 35-29
> Goal Average:Sub 28
> Learn The PLL's, links at the bottom of this post etc...



You have a point, but some people, like Erik, have proved that you can get a sub 20 second average with LBL and 4 Look Last Layer. But to someone who is trying to get faster, that is not very easy. You estimation is only about a 5 second difference, and keep in mind this is not an estimation.

I'm not going to change anything, because I'm not sure what to do, as I'm learning the PLLs right now (I just need to learn the Gs). Perhaps other more advanced people could make a decision about this.


----------



## Dene (Apr 22, 2008)

This is only a guideline, there needs to be some variability. Individual cases shouldn't have an influence on it. It can stay as it is.


----------



## 36duong (Apr 23, 2008)

Gosh, so I should have learned PLL's a month (or 8seconds) ago?? I'll just study them from now on, I even came up with an alg for a G . I learned F2L when I was at 1:10 average with beginners method and dropped like a rock to 45 second average. Oh well, I think I forgot that Fridrich is a highly algorithm dependent method.


----------



## pcwiz (Apr 23, 2008)

36duong said:


> Gosh, so I should have learned PLL's a month (or 8seconds) ago?? I'll just study them from now on, I even came up with an alg for a G . I learned F2L when I was at 1:10 average with beginners method and dropped like a rock to 45 second average. Oh well, I think I forgot that Fridrich is a highly algorithm dependent method.



As Dene just said before, this is a guideline. It's designed for people who *want to know* how to get faster, because they don't know anything. You probably know a lot, so you don't have to follow this guide. It's not your boss - you can do whatever you want. You should do whatever works for you.


----------



## pcwiz (May 8, 2008)

*Is this thread alive?*

Is this thread alive? I can't think of anything else to add, and I really think we should put this up in the beginner's sub forum (stickied), even if it's not "finished" yet, because we are still getting a lot of questions. Let's just test it out, and see how it goes. I'll post my version of the final copy in the following posts (to keep it organized). Also, maybe we can add a poll like "Did this guide help you?" and ask them to give some feed back so we can improve it.


----------



## pcwiz (May 8, 2008)

*Information About the Different Speed Cubing Methods*

Information about the Different Speed Cubing Methods

*Fridrich (CFOP) Method*

*Basic Description*
The Fridrich Method is similar to the Layer-By-Layer (LBL) method, because some of the steps are the same. However, the full Fridrich method uses several more algorithms than the layer by layer method, and combines some steps from the LBL method into one step for the Fridrich Method. Of course, more algorithms are needed for this to be done, but this results in faster times.

*The Steps*

*C*ross
First, make a cross and on any side of the cube (bottom side recommended)
*F*2L (First Two Layers)
Then, you fill in the slots where the corners of the cross are missing. You insert a corner and an edge piece simultaneously during each insertion. There are 41 algorithms for this step, but it can be learned intuitively.
*O*LL (Orient the Last Layer)
Next, you make the entire top side of the cube a solid color. The top layer does not have to be correctly permuted. This requires 57 algorithms, but can be broken down into two steps (2 Look OLL), which requires 9 algorithms.
*P*LL (Permute the Last Layer)
Finally, you finish the cube by permuting the top layer of the cube. There are 21 algorithms to learn, but this step can be done into two steps, (2 Look PLL), which includes 6 algorithms.

*Total Number of Algorithms*
119 Algorithms

*Pros* 
This method is relatively easy to understand when compared to other methods. Therefore, it is the most tested and most popular method used. It has a reasonable number of algorithms to learn, and sub 15 second averages are definetly possible.

*Cons*
Learning all of the algorithms takes some time, and it requires a lot of practice to solve the F2L consistently in 10 seconds or less. Also, it has a slightly higher move count when compared to block building methods.

*Where to lean the Fridrich (CFOP) method *

http://erikku.er.funpic.org/rubik/ 
http://www.solvethecube.co.uk/ 
http://www.cubestation.co.uk/cs2/index.php?page=3x3x3/3x3x3 
http://www.cubefreak.net/speedcubing.html 
 

*Petrus Method*

*Basic Description*
The Petrus Method is a block building method, and most of the First Two Layers is solved intuitively, so there are no algorithms. Additionally, it is the second most popular speed cubing method used.
*
The Steps*

First, build a 2x2x2 block anywhere on the cube.
Next, you expand the 2x2x2 block to a 2x2x3 block.
After that, you fix the "bad edges" or orient the remaining seven edges on the cube that have not been solved.
Then, you finish the First Two Layers (F2L).
Next, you permute the last layer corners, or put them in their proper places (they do not have to be oriented.)
Now, you "twist" or orient the last layer corners, making the whole last layer a solid color.
Finally, you permute the last layer edges, without disturbing anything else, to solve the cube.

*Pros* 
The Petrus Method uses fewer moves than the Fridrich method and most other non block building methods. It is more intuitive than the Fridrich method, and it requires far less algorithms.

*Cons* 
It can be sometimes hard (especially for a beginner) to optimize block building, and it's difficult to keep consistently turning throughout the solve. 

*Where to learn the Petrus Method*
http://lar5.com/cube/


----------



## pcwiz (May 8, 2008)

This thread will be provided as a little tutorial for people who are stuck and want to become faster. Please read this thread and do some forum searching prior to asking questions about becoming faster. First off, the most important factor is practice. Regardless of how many algorithms you cram or optimize, it really boils down to practice. A sub 20 second average can be achieved using a basic beginners method, however, it takes practice. More algorithms are useful to help with your understanding of the cube, and very importantly, your recognition, but these will not get you nearly as far as practice will get you. In spite of this, which is the best way to go about getting those times down, apart from practice alone? Here are some basic, set out steps to follow to help you on your way (note this is only a guideline to help you). You do not have to follow these steps, as this is only to guide you. 

Here's a video of one of the top cubers, Erik Akkersdijk, getting a sub 20 average only using the beginner's method.


*Fridrich Method: Step 1*
*Current Average:* 1:30+ or don't know how to solve
*Goal Average:* 1:00-1:19
Use Leyan’s Beginners Method, or Badmephisto's Youtube Video Tutorial.
You could also achieve sub-1 min with these methods
If you are still stuck, follow these tips:

Try to reduce pauses
Sand, Break in, and Lubricate Your Cube (In that order, and only sand if your cube is brand new and you've barely solved it).
Decrease your last layer times (about 25 seconds or less) - you can do this by improving your recognition for each case
Make sure you solve the cross on the bottom. It will help you later. For now, try to get a cross in an average of less than 10 seconds on the Bottom of the cube. Here are some links which will help you achieve/learn this:
http://www.cubefreak.net/cross.html
http://www.cubestation.co.uk/cs2/index.php?page=3x3x3/cfop/cross/cross
Use finger tricks (this will speed up your times A LOT)
Practice!!! -The more you practice, the faster you'll get
Once you get a little used to the beginner method, you can also try inserting the first layer/side corners from different angles. See Macky's guide:http://cubefreak.net/easy_fast.html
Use a timer to see your progression : www.cubetimer.com if you want the timers like the "pros" use check bottom of post.
_Estimated Time: 3 Weeks_


*Fridrich Method: Step 2*
*Current Average:* 1:00-1:19
*Goal Average:* 40 - 50 seconds

Learn 4 look last layer (4LLL). (Links to where to learn the algorithms will be at the bottom of this post.)
Edge Orientation - 2 algorithms
Corner Orientation - 7 algorithms
Edge Permutation - 4 algorithms - Ua, Ub, Zb, H
Corner Permutation - 2 Algorithms Aa, Ab
DO NOT learn F2L yet.
_Estimated Time: 3 weeks - 1.5 months_[/SIZE]

*Fridrich Method: Step 3*
*Current Average:* 40-55 seconds
*Goal Average:* 30-40 seconds

Now learn intuitive First Two Layers (F2L).
Your times will temporarily get worse, but after a few days of practicing, they will become better greatly!
Practice your F2L, and never give up!
If you even think about giving up, just take a break and come back to watch the video again. Theres are other F2L tutorials, and the links will be at the bottom of this post.
_Estimated Time: 2 Weeks_


*Fridrich Method: Step 4*
*Current Average:*30-40 seconds
*Goal Average:*20-30 seconds

Now, learn the rest of the PLLs (you already learned 6 for 2-Look PLL) - 21 Algorithms (Links where to learn the algorithms will be at the bottom of this post)
_Estimated Time: 2-3 Months_


*Fridrich Method: Step 5*
*Current Average:* 20-30 seconds
*Goal Average:* Sub 20 seconds

Practice your F2L, learn/make up your own techniques, and possibly learn some of the algorithms for odd cases. (Links where to learn the F2L algorithms will be at the bottom of this post.)
Master all your PLLs and OLLs that you know. Meaning optimize it to your maximum speed, try to use the triggers, and try to get all of them under 3 seconds.
Get your cross sub 5 seconds consistently (make sure you solve the cross on the bottom of the cube.)
_Estimated Time: 3-4 Months_

*Fridrich Method: Step 6*
*Current Average:* Sub 20 Seconds
*Goal Average:* 15 Seconds or less

Master your F2L, try to get it down to sub 10 seconds average
Get your cross to sub 2 seconds average
Learn the rest of the OLLs! - 57 algorithms (Note that you should COMPLETELY master everything else before learning these, as they will only help you by about 3 seconds or less)
To learn/memorize the OLL's easier look at Badmephisto's video
Practice, practice, and keep on practicing!!!
_Estimated Time: 3+ months_

*F2L Algorithms:*

http://www.cubestation.co.uk/cs2/index.php?page=3x3x3/cfop/f2l/f2l
http://www.cubewhiz.com/f2l.html
http://www.cubefreak.net/F2L.html
http://solvethecube.co.uk/
http://erikku.110mb.com/F2L.html

*OLL Algorithms:* 

http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=766
2 Look OLL for Corner Orientation are cases 21-27.

http://cubewhiz.com/ollprint.html
2 Look OLL for Corner Orientation are cases 4-10

*PLL Algorithms: *

http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=708
http://cubewhiz.com/pllprint.html
http://erikku.110mb.com/PLL.html
Corner Permutation are the Aa, and Ab permutation algorithms.
Edge Permutation are the Ua, Ub, H, and Zb permutation algorithms.

You should print out your OLLs/PLLs so you can learn them and use them at any time. Keep in mind that you should choose the algorithms that best suit you. Just because one person is fast with an algorithm doesn't mean you will be fast with the same algorithm. 

*USEFUL LINKS*
Be sure to check out this "Introduction to Speedcubing for Beginners" post as well. It contains a lot of good information.

Helpful information:

Cubefreak - Macky's Site, Very good information on how to get faster
Cubingtechniques -Yu Nakajima's site - Not in English (use a translator) but has good F2L Algorithms
Cubeloop - Dennis Nilsson's site. It has some helpful information.
Tutorials:

Tyson Mao's Beginner Layer by Layer Video Tutorail
Leyan Lo's Beginner Layer by Layer Video Tutorial
Bob Burton Layer by Layer Video Tutorials
-----------------------------

Badmephisto's Intuitive Fridrich F2L Video Tutorial
Fallofshadow's Intuitive Fridrich F2L Video Tutorial 
Andrewvo1324's Intuitive Fridrich F2L Video Tutorial
Macky's F2L written tutorial
-----------------------------

Pestvic's How to break in a Rubiks brand cube Video Tutorial
Sanding your cube down Video Tutorial- NuclearBanana10
Pestvic's lubricating your cube with silicone Video Tutorial
Dan brown's lubricating your cube with Vaseline (Petroleum Jelly) video tutorial (using silicone is recommend, but Vaseline is OK.
----------------------------
Cube Shops

PuzzleProz - Fast shipping if in USA, good Customer Service, and good cubes 
Cube4you - Slow/expensive shipping to U.S.A (you can get fast shipping for 20$) Good cubes though.
Huskyomega- Cheap Eastsheen (ES) cubes and good service
9spuzzles 
Rubiks - Rubiks Brand DIY cubes
Amazon - Fast shipping

Cube stickers/parts
Cubesmith - Fast shipping, good quality products

Cube lube
Cubelube


----------



## Harry (May 9, 2008)

Wuoh..... A lot of things I do not know yet. Thanks everyone....

Oh, btw, the wikipedia is not free (depending on what you meant), it is true we don't have to pay money for it but if you meant, there is no people organize it TET TOT.... wrong answer, there are the board for it. I heard and I read they have meeting once in a year or whatever.

If you guys want to edit the page, I suggest you check it occasionally since we are free to edit and some people may edit it back.... and anyway, smart people (no offense) won't try to follow everything in the wikipedia and as I said before because it is free....

Anyway great guidelines Mr Pjk (so sorry you are not even xx years[I am afraid it is a secret]) and Teacher........


----------



## pjk (May 11, 2008)

I will get this posted soon.


----------



## pjk (May 21, 2008)

I was just about to post, and come to think of it, this is a How-to post. I can do post it, but instead, why don't one of you guys who actually wrote post it in the How-To forum. Post with a title as something like "*How to Get Faster & Info With Different Methods" *and you can combine the two posts as I did below. Here is my edited version:
---------------------------------------------
**The information provided in this thread was contributed by members in this post**
This thread will be provided as a little tutorial for people who are stuck and want to become faster. Please read this thread and do some forum searching prior to asking questions about becoming faster. First off, the most important factor is practice. Regardless of how many algorithms you cram or optimize, it really boils down to practice. A sub 20 second average can be achieved using a basic beginners method, however, it takes practice. More algorithms are useful to help with your understanding of the cube, and very importantly, your recognition, but these will not get you nearly as far as practice will get you. In spite of this, which is the best way to go about getting those times down, apart from practice alone? Here are some basic, set out steps to follow to help you on your way (note this is only a guideline to help you). You do not have to follow these steps, as this is only to guide you. 

Here's a video of one of the top cubers, Erik Akkersdijk, getting a sub 20 average only using the beginner's method.


*Fridrich Method: Step 1*
*Current Average:* 1:30+ or don't know how to solve
*Goal Average:* 1:00-1:19
Use Leyan’s Beginners Method, or Badmephisto's Youtube Video Tutorial.
You could also achieve sub-1 min with these methods
If you are still stuck, follow these tips:
Try to reduce pauses
Sand, Break in, and Lubricate Your Cube (In that order, and only sand if your cube is brand new and you've barely solved it).
Decrease your last layer times (about 25 seconds or less) - you can do this by improving your recognition for each case
Work on solving the cross. Here are some links which will help you achieve/learn this:
http://www.cubefreak.net/cross.html
http://www.cubestation.co.uk/cs2/index.php?page=3x3x3/cfop/cross/cross
Use finger tricks (this will speed up your times A LOT)
Practice!!! -The more you practice, the faster you'll get
Once you get a little used to the beginner method, you can also try inserting the first layer/side corners from different angles. See Macky's guide:http://cubefreak.net/easy_fast.html
Use a timer to see your progression : www.cubetimer.com if you want the timers like the "pros" use check bottom of post.
_Estimated Time: 3 Weeks_


*Fridrich Method: Step 2*
*Current Average:* 1:00-1:19
*Goal Average:* 40 - 50 seconds
Learn 4 look last layer (4LLL). (Links to where to learn the algorithms will be below)
Edge Orientation - 2 algorithms
Corner Orientation - 7 algorithms
Edge Permutation - 4 algorithms - Ua, Ub, Zb, H
Corner Permutation - 2 Algorithms Aa, Ab
_Estimated Time: 3 weeks - 1.5 months_

*Fridrich Method: Step 3*
*Current Average:* 40-55 seconds
*Goal Average:* 30-40 seconds
Now learn intuitive First Two Layers (F2L).
Your times will temporarily get worse, but after a few days of practicing, they will become better greatly!
Practice your F2L, and never give up!
If you even think about giving up, just take a break and come back to watch the video again. Theres are other F2L tutorials, and the links will be at the bottom of this post.
_Estimated Time: 2 Weeks_


*Fridrich Method: Step 4*
*Current Average:*30-40 seconds
*Goal Average:*20-30 seconds
Now, learn the rest of the PLLs (you already learned 6 for 2-Look PLL) - 21 Algorithms (Links where to learn the algorithms are listed below)
_Estimated Time: 2-3 Months_


*Fridrich Method: Step 5*
*Current Average:* 20-30 seconds
*Goal Average:* Sub 20 seconds
Practice your F2L, learn/make up your own techniques, and possibly learn some of the algorithms for odd cases. (Links where to learn the F2L algorithms are below)
Master all your PLLs and OLLs that you know. Meaning optimize it to your maximum speed, try to use the triggers, and try to get all of them under 3 seconds.
Get your cross sub 5 seconds consistently (make sure you solve the cross on the bottom of the cube.)
_Estimated Time: 3-4 Months_

*Fridrich Method: Step 6*
*Current Average:* Sub 20 Seconds
*Goal Average:* 15 Seconds or less
Master your F2L, try to get it down to sub 10 seconds average
Get your cross to sub 2 seconds average
Learn the rest of the OLLs! - 57 algorithms (Note that you should COMPLETELY master everything else before learning these, as they will only help you by about 3 seconds or less)
To learn/memorize the OLL's easier look at Badmephisto's video
Practice, practice, and keep on practicing!!!
_Estimated Time: 3+ months_

*F2L Algorithms:*
http://www.cubestation.co.uk/cs2/index.php?page=3x3x3/cfop/f2l/f2l
http://www.cubewhiz.com/f2l.html
http://www.cubefreak.net/F2L.html
http://solvethecube.co.uk/
http://erikku.110mb.com/F2L.html
*OLL Algorithms:*
http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=766
2 Look OLL for Corner Orientation are cases 21-27.
http://cubewhiz.com/ollprint.html
2 Look OLL for Corner Orientation are cases 4-10
*PLL Algorithms: *
http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=708
http://cubewhiz.com/pllprint.html
http://erikku.110mb.com/PLL.html
Corner Permutation are the Aa, and Ab permutation algorithms.
Edge Permutation are the Ua, Ub, H, and Zb permutation algorithms.

You should print out your OLLs/PLLs so you can learn them and use them at any time. Keep in mind that you should choose the algorithms that best suit you. Just because one person is fast with an algorithm doesn't mean you will be fast with the same algorithm. 
----------------------------------------
Information about the Different Speed Cubing Methods

*Fridrich (CFOP) Method*

*Basic Description*
The Fridrich Method is similar to the Layer-By-Layer (LBL) method, because some of the steps are the same. However, the full Fridrich method uses several more algorithms than the layer by layer method, and combines some steps from the LBL method into one step for the Fridrich Method. Of course, more algorithms are needed for this to be done, but this results in faster times.

*The Steps*
*C*ross
First, make a cross and on any side of the cube
*F*2L (First Two Layers)
Then, you fill in the slots where the corners of the cross are missing. You insert a corner and an edge piece simultaneously during each insertion. There are 41 basic cases for this step, but it can be learned intuitively.
*O*LL (Orient the Last Layer)
Next, you make the entire top side of the cube a solid color. The top layer does not have to be correctly permuted. This requires 57 algorithms, but can be broken down into two steps (2 Look OLL), which requires 9 algorithms.
*P*LL (Permute the Last Layer)
Finally, you finish the cube by permuting the top layer of the cube. There are 21 algorithms to learn, but this step can be done into two steps, (2 Look PLL), which includes 6 algorithms.
*Pros* 
This method is relatively easy to understand when compared to other methods. Therefore, it is the most tested and most popular method used. It has a reasonable number of algorithms to learn, and sub 15 second averages are definitely possible.

*Cons*
Learning all of the algorithms takes some time, and it requires a lot of practice to solve the F2L consistently in 10 seconds or less. Also, it has a slightly higher move count when compared to block building methods.

*Where to lean the Fridrich (CFOP) method *
http://erikku.er.funpic.org/rubik/
http://www.solvethecube.co.uk/
http://www.cubestation.co.uk/cs2/ind...ge=3x3x3/3x3x3
http://www.cubefreak.net/speedcubing.html
*Petrus Method*

*Basic Description*
The Petrus Method is a block building method, and most of the First Two Layers is solved intuitively, so there are no algorithms. Additionally, it is the second most popular speed cubing method used.
*
The Steps*
First, build a 2x2x2 block anywhere on the cube.
Next, you expand the 2x2x2 block to a 2x2x3 block.
After that, you fix the "bad edges" or orient the remaining seven edges on the cube that have not been solved.
Then, you finish the First Two Layers (F2L).
Next, you permute the last layer corners, or put them in their proper places (they do not have to be oriented.)
Now, you "twist" or orient the last layer corners, making the whole last layer a solid color.
Finally, you permute the last layer edges, without disturbing anything else, to solve the cube.
*Pros* 
The Petrus Method uses fewer moves than the Fridrich method and most other non block building methods. It is more intuitive than the Fridrich method, and it requires far less algorithms.

*Cons* 
It can be sometimes hard (especially for a beginner) to optimize block building, and it's difficult to keep consistently turning throughout the solve. 

*Where to learn the Petrus Method*
http://lar5.com/cube/


----------



## Lofty (May 21, 2008)

I don't like it as is. Fridrich is the only method in the "how to get faster" section of the thread and will therefore lead newcomers to the site to think Fridrich is the only method to use to get fast when we both know Roux is a wonderful method along with Petrus and most any other method can be sub-20 as i have seen sub-20 with a 3x3 version of Ortega.
Of course I suppose my post is meaningless if I don't offer an alternative isn't it.


----------



## Cerberus (May 21, 2008)

I would say that you should learn intuitive F2L before learning 4LLL because it's pretty easy and you need a lot of work and time for a good f2l.
It also gives you the ability to understand OLLs and some PLLs because you are playing with those F2L pairs and cases. Another advise for Edge Orientation learning would be #18 + #42 of http://cubewhiz.com/oll.html because 18+42 = T permutation 42+18 = Y permutation
The only thing about T is that you cut out F' and F and combine R and R to R2. So you got more freedom for your PLL step.

It's a great guid, but that's what I would.
And of course don't stick to fridrich, they should look into all methods to see what suits them, also keyhole can be a nice advantage of the guid.


----------



## pjk (May 21, 2008)

We can just change the subject to "How to get faster with the Fridrich Method & Info on Other Methods"


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (May 21, 2008)

In my opinion, it should take a lot more than 3 months for the average person to get from sub20 to sub15 (Step 6)


----------



## pjk (May 22, 2008)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> In my opinion, it should take a lot more than 3 months for the average person to get from sub20 to sub15 (Step 6)


Well, it depends. I do agree for most people, it will take longer. However, 3 months of 4 hours a day is a lot different than 3 months of 1 hour a day, so the estimated time (in months) is almost arbitrary.


----------



## rubiksfriend (Jul 7, 2008)

What about the Waterman method? Sub-20 in the 80s is pretty good.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 7, 2008)

rubiksfriend said:


> What about the Waterman method? Sub-20 in the 80s is pretty good.



Eh, Fridrich was sub-20 in the 80s as well, what's your point?


----------



## rubiksfriend (Jul 7, 2008)

By whom, and it's not listed/mentioned here. Also, the best times in the world in the 80s were achieved by the Waterman method. 45 move avg. is pretty good.


----------



## Inusagi (Jul 7, 2008)

I've already sprayed my cube. Should I sand it, it's a Store Bought.


----------



## rubiksfriend (Jul 7, 2008)

I sanded several store-bought cubes, but only one survived. It's actually really good. Use at own risk.


----------



## brunson (Jul 7, 2008)

From Jessica Fridrich's page:


> By 1983, I was consistently averaging 17 seconds. I knew three more cubers capable of achieving sub-20 averages consistently. We practiced together. As the cube rage cooled down, I stopped working on my system. The second Czech Championship took place in March 1983. Robert Pergl won all three rounds (if I remember correctly) with a best of 17.04.


I wasn't able to google up any official times for Waterman method in the 80's, do you have any references?


----------



## rubiksfriend (Jul 7, 2008)

Video, references from cubing glossary and Guus Razoux Schultz on misc. websites. http://cubefreak.net/glossary.html#W http://ws.binghamton.edu/fridrich/gus.html


----------



## Lofty (Jul 8, 2008)

sub-20 and less is definitely possible with waterman. I know a guy who is almost sub-20 with a basic ortega type CF method. This thread produced a guide for the fridrich method it doesnt mean fridrich is the only fast method.


----------



## Faz (Jul 8, 2008)

And also, what ever happened to pcwiz?


----------



## brunson (Jul 8, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> And also, what ever happened to pcwiz?


Oh, great. You said his name, that will summon him. ;-)


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jul 8, 2008)

Waterman Method

Sub-40 seconds

Learn all necessary algorithms (aproximately 15)
Recognition all the steps

Sub-25

Learn how to do corners in one look
Learn to do fingertricks for the algorithms (hard with all the M and M' moves)

Sub-20

Optimize the first layer to average 6-7 seconds (Marc Waterman averaged 7)
Improve recognition for stage 3 (Redges and Midges)
Improve recognition for stage 2

Sub-15

As far as I know, nobody has averaged under 15 seconds with waterman, but I plan to.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jul 8, 2008)

There isn't much info on the waterman method, except on his site.


----------



## Dene (Jul 8, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> And also, what ever happened to pcwiz?



He's hiding in a corner, waiting to pounce on those who don't know his true identity.


----------



## Inusagi (Jul 8, 2008)

rubiksfriend said:


> I sanded several store-bought cubes, but only one survived. It's actually really good. Use at own risk.



What do you mean with "survived"


----------



## pcwiz (Jul 9, 2008)

brunson said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > And also, what ever happened to pcwiz?
> ...


Yes, LOL, you're exactly right. I'm still very active on these forums, looking at them several times everyday. I learn a lot from this forum which has lots of exciting information to read. But I don't post here.... anymore....and I think most of you know why..... >.>



Dene said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > And also, what ever happened to pcwiz?
> ...


Yes, you're right, I'm hiding.


Because I'm posting here, I might as well say something useful.
About the discussion about sanding store bought cubes. I have one store bought cube, I used it for about 4 months until after I got a Type D DIY, and it has been sanded a couple of times lightly with a file and steel wool. It has also been lubricated a few times with silicone lubricant spray. The cube has become looser because the sanding has made the cubies smaller, and it turns VERY fast, but it locks up a lot . 

Lately I haven't been happy with my lubricated Type D cube with a Type A core inside. It just feels slow compared to my store bought cube. So I thought, why don't I mix the cubes up? So today, I replaced the Type D cubies with store bought cubies in my Type D cube, and..... WOW, it's AWESOME!!!! It's just like my regular store bought cube, but it cuts corners wonderfully because of the Type A core, and now I can adjust the tension! It's still pretty loose, and I've only played it for like 5 minutes so I'm not too used to it, but it's WONDERFUL! .


----------



## rubiksfriend (Jul 9, 2008)

Several became too loose and eventually fell apart, literally.


----------



## nitrocan (Jul 16, 2008)

this guide seems like someone totally retarded is learning from it. how can it take for you to learn all pll algs in 2-3 months? i have been cubing for 2 months and i know all pll and 35 oll and i average sub 30 generally. (around 27-28)


----------



## PCwizCube (Jul 16, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> this guide seems like someone totally retarded is learning from it. how can it take for you to learn all pll algs in 2-3 months? i have been cubing for 2 months and i know all pll and 35 oll and i average sub 30 generally. (around 27-28)


Unlike you, some people try to get their PLL's execution and recognition very fast before they move on to their next PLL. That may take them like a few days for each one before they can use it easily. Others hate learning algorithms. My friend said "I'm not going to spend my whole summer learning algorithms," when he plays (not cubing) all day and he only has to learn 6 more . I learned my PLLs in about two weeks but I averaged them like 5 seconds for execution and much worse for recognition each when I started. Now I average like 3 seconds for execution and my recognition still stinks...


----------



## nitrocan (Jul 16, 2008)

my recognition is probably less than 1 second, execution time varies between 1-3 seconds.


----------



## brunson (Jul 16, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> this guide seems like someone totally retarded is learning from it. how can it take for you to learn all pll algs in 2-3 months? i have been cubing for 2 months and i know all pll and 35 oll and i average sub 30 generally. (around 27-28)


So, what's taking you so long for those other 27 OLLs, are you retarded? After than you can move on to ZB. Be sure to let us know when you're done.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 16, 2008)

Looks like someone's cramming algorithms. 2 months with 46 Fridrich algorithms. This guy is probably taking forever to recognize them.


----------



## nitrocan (Jul 16, 2008)

well you can say whatever you want. i am averaging 27-28 right now. f2l in around 20 secs, oll in 3-4 pll in 3-4. and if you are so clever why dont you master all 1121 or something ll algs brunson


----------



## brunson (Jul 16, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> well you can say whatever you want. i am averaging 27-28 right now. f2l in around 20 secs, oll in 3-4 pll in 3-4. and if you are so clever why dont you master all 1121 or something ll algs brunson


I wasn't the one that said this post for retarded people. Besides, I know all my OLLs.


----------



## nitrocan (Jul 16, 2008)

my country doesnt have any cubers so maybe i dont know how cubers advance but 21 plls were not so much of a challenge in 2 months of cubing

and btw isnt all oll algs the way to go sub 20?


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 16, 2008)

That isn't necessary at all. Daniel Saha on this forum averages sub-18 (17 now maybe?) without knowing all of his OLL's.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 16, 2008)

And I average 19-20 with only a third of my OLL's.

If you've been reading any useful threads on this forum, you'd know OLL's only knock off 2-4 seconds. Practicing is the only way to get good.


----------



## nitrocan (Jul 16, 2008)

i know but on the way to sub 20 most of the people learn all oll anyway


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 16, 2008)

Knowing all of your OLL's will only cut off a few seconds of time.


----------



## brunson (Jul 16, 2008)

My biggest problem is look ahead. I also have plenty of room for improvement in recognition and execution speed of my algorithms. 

I think I've improved quite a bit in the past few weeks specifically on look ahead and recognition, but I vowed not to time a solve for six weeks while I practiced. I still have three and a half weeks to go.


----------



## nitrocan (Jul 16, 2008)

that should be fun, and hard to do lol. not knowing how you are improving


----------



## brunson (Jul 16, 2008)

I think one of my biggest annoyances was the seeming slowing of progress. I went from 6 minutes to 3 minutes in no time. Then I went from 3 to 1.5 minutes a coule of months (I apparently don't have as much time to practice as you do ;-) ). Then 90 seconds to 60 in a few more months, but that was extended by learning F2L and all my OLLs and PLLs. Sub-45 took a couple of months, but getting from 45 to 35 just seemed painful. A friend pointed out that 45 to 35 is more than a 20% improvement, but it just doesn't seem like it in cold hard seconds. 

My goal is to post a sub 30 avg at the Boulder competition in Sept, then sub-20 by the end of the year, but even only timing for the Sunday Contest once a week wasn't showing enough progress to keep me from getting frustrated, so I decided to blow off the timer and keep my nose to the grindstone.

In the process of all this look ahead practice I've also started learning what I think are the most useful and common cases of FBF2L. Case 1, Case 10, Cases 5, 6 & 7 and case 13. They seem to come up quite a bit. But I'm trying to learn these by understanding the way the algs work rather than just memorizing the moves. My long term goal is more of an intuitive edge control than a full ZBF2L.


----------



## PCwizCube (Jul 16, 2008)

I only know 12 OLL algorithms, full PLL, and I am averaging around 23 seconds. Learning all the OLLs will cut down your times like only 3 seconds (if your 2 Look OLL is very fast).... and learning about 50 more algorithms for 3 seconds.... I would rather improve on something else.


----------



## brunson (Jul 16, 2008)

With good edge control you only need 7 OLLs.


----------



## pcwiz (Jul 17, 2008)

*How to get faster with the Fridrich Method & Info on Other Methods*

Hi Everybody,

I found some other errors and I would like to edit the draft some more
*
I have finished editing the post*
---------------------------------------------
**The information provided in this thread was contributed by members in this post**
This thread will be provided as a little tutorial for people who are stuck and want to become faster in solving the Rubik's Cube. Please read this thread and do some forum searching prior to asking questions about becoming faster. First off, the most important factor is practice. Regardless of how many algorithms you cram or optimize, it really boils down to practice. A sub 20 second average can be achieved using a basic beginners method, however, it takes practice. More algorithms are useful to help with your understanding of the cube, and very importantly, your recognition, but these will not get you nearly as far as practice will get you. In spite of this, which is the best way to go about getting those times down, apart from practice alone? Here are some basic, set out steps to follow to help you on your way (note this is only a guideline to help you). You do not have to follow these steps, as this is only to guide you. 

Here's a video of one of the top cubers, Erik Akkersdijk, getting a sub 20 second average only using a Layer By Layer method with Fridrich 4 Look Last Layer.


*Fridrich Method: Step 1*
*Current Average:* 1:30+ or don't know how to solve a Rubik's Cube
*Goal Average:* 1:00-1:19
Learn the method from one of these two sources: Leyan’s Beginners Method, or Badmephisto's Youtube Video Tutorial.
NOTE: It is possible to achieve sub-1 minute with these methods
If you are still stuck, follow these tips:
Try to reduce pauses, meaning try to never stop turning during your solve
Sand, Break in, and Lubricate Your Cube (In that order, and only sand if your cube is brand new and you've barely solved it).
Decrease your last layer times (about 25 seconds or less) - you can do this by improving your recognition and execution for each case
Work on solving the cross. Try to do the cross in 12 moves or less, and under 12 seconds. Here are some links which will help you achieve/learn this:
http://www.cubefreak.net/cross.html
http://www.cubestation.co.uk/cs2/index.php?page=3x3x3/cfop/cross/cross
Use finger tricks (this will speed up your times A LOT)
Practice - The more you practice, the faster you'll become
Once you get a little used to the beginner method, you can also try inserting the first layer/side corners from different angles. See Macky's guide: http://cubefreak.net/easy_fast.html
Use a timer to see your progression : www.cubetimer.com
_Estimated Time: 2-4 Weeks_


*Fridrich Method: Step 2*
*Current Average:* 1:00-1:19
*Goal Average:* 40 - 50 seconds
Learn 4 look last layer (4LLL). (Links to where to learn the algorithms will be at the end of this guide)
2 Look OLL
Edge Orientation - 2 algorithms
Corner Orientation - 7 algorithms

2 Look PLL
Corner Permutation - 3 Algorithms Aa/Ab and E/V/Y/Na/Nb
Edge Permutation - 4 algorithms - Ua, Ub, Z, H
Here are a couple of videos explaining how to use the 4LLL (2 Look OLL + 2 Look PLL) algorithms for your last layer:
2 Look OLL: http://youtube.com/watch?v=DTYvklyOpVM
2 Look PLL: http://youtube.com/watch?v=S61q3FYVFis

_Estimated Time: 2-4 weeks_


*Fridrich Method: Step 3*
*Current Average:* 40-55 seconds
*Goal Average:* 30-39 seconds
Now learn intuitive First Two Layers (F2L).
Your times will temporarily get worse, but after a few days of practicing, they will become better greatly!
Practice your F2L, and never give up!

_Estimated Time: 2-3 weeks_


*Fridrich Method: Step 4*
*Current Average:* 30-40 seconds
*Goal Average:* 20-29 seconds
Now, learn the rest of the PLLs so your 2 Look PLL becomes 1 Look PLL - 21 Algorithms (you have already learned 7 algorithms for 2-Look PLL) (Links where to learn the algorithms are at the end of this guide
Learn how to look ahead during F2L - this will tremendously help your times

_Estimated Time: 2-6 weeks_


*Fridrich Method: Step 5*
*Current Average:* 20-30 seconds
*Goal Average:* Sub 20 seconds
Practice your F2L, learn/make up your own techniques, and possibly learn some of the algorithms for odd cases. (Links where to learn the F2L algorithms are at the end of this guide) Also, remember to look ahead! Try to complete your cross and F2L in 12 seconds or less on average
Master all your PLLs and OLLs that you know. Meaning optimize it to your maximum speed, try to use the triggers, and try to get all of them under 3 seconds for recognition and execution.
Get your cross sub 4 seconds consistently (make sure you solve the cross on the bottom of the cube.)
_Estimated Time: 1-2 Months_

*Fridrich Method: Step 6*
*Current Average:* Sub 20 Seconds
*Goal Average:* 15 Seconds or less
Master your Cross and F2L, try to finish them in 10 seconds or less on average
Get your cross done in ~2 seconds on average
Learn the rest of the OLL algorithms - 57 algorithms (Note that you should completely master everything else before learning these, as they will only help you by about 3 seconds or less)
To learn/memorize the OLL's easier look at Badmephisto's video
Practice, practice, and keep on practicing!!!
_Estimated Time: 4+ months_

*F2L Algorithms:*
http://www.cubestation.co.uk/cs2/index.php?page=3x3x3/cfop/f2l/f2l
http://www.cubewhiz.com/f2l.html
http://www.cubefreak.net/F2L.html
http://solvethecube.co.uk/
http://erikku.110mb.com/F2L.html
*OLL Algorithms:*
http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=766
2 Look OLL for Corner Orientation are cases 21-27.
http://cubewhiz.com/ollprint.html
2 Look OLL for Corner Orientation are cases 4-10
*PLL Algorithms: *
http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=708
http://cubewhiz.com/pllprint.html
http://erikku.110mb.com/PLL.html
Corner Permutation are the Aa/Ab and E/V/Y/Na/Nb permutation algorithms.
Edge Permutation are the Ua, Ub, H, and Z permutation algorithms.

You should print out your OLLs/PLLs so you can learn them and use them at any time. Keep in mind that you should choose the algorithms that best suit you. Just because one person is fast with an algorithm doesn't mean you will be fast with the same algorithm. 
----------------------------------------
Information about the Different Speed Cubing Methods

*Fridrich (CFOP) Method*

*Basic Description*
The Fridrich Method is similar to the Layer-By-Layer (LBL) method, because some of the steps are the same. However, the full Fridrich method uses several more algorithms than the layer by layer method, and combines some steps from the LBL method into one step for the Fridrich Method. Of course, more algorithms are needed for this to be done, but this results in faster times.

*The Steps*
*C*ross
First, make a cross and on any side of the cube
*F*2L (First Two Layers)
Then, you fill in the slots where the corners of the cross are missing. You insert a corner and an edge piece simultaneously during each insertion. There are 41 basic cases for this step, but it can be learned intuitively.
*O*LL (Orient the Last Layer)
Next, you make the entire top side of the cube a solid color. The top layer does not have to be correctly permuted. This requires 57 algorithms, but can be broken down into two steps (2 Look OLL), which requires 9 algorithms.
*P*LL (Permute the Last Layer)
Finally, you finish the cube by permuting the top layer of the cube. There are 21 algorithms to learn, but this step can be done into two steps, (2 Look PLL), which includes 6 algorithms.
*Pros* 
This method is relatively easy to understand when compared to other methods. Therefore, it is the most tested and most popular method used. It has a reasonable number of algorithms to learn, and sub 15 second averages are definitely possible.

*Cons*
Learning all of the algorithms takes some time, and it requires a lot of practice to solve the F2L consistently in 10 seconds or less. Also, it has a slightly higher move count when compared to block building methods.

*Where to lean the Fridrich (CFOP) method *
http://erikku.er.funpic.org/rubik/
http://www.solvethecube.co.uk/
http://www.cubestation.co.uk/cs2/ind...ge=3x3x3/3x3x3
http://www.cubefreak.net/speedcubing.html
*Petrus Method*

*Basic Description*
The Petrus Method is a block building method, and most of the First Two Layers is solved intuitively, so there are no algorithms. Additionally, it is the second most popular speed cubing method used.
*
The Steps*
First, build a 2x2x2 block anywhere on the cube.
Next, you expand the 2x2x2 block to a 2x2x3 block.
After that, you fix the "bad edges" or orient the remaining seven edges on the cube that have not been solved.
Then, you finish the First Two Layers (F2L).
Next, you permute the last layer corners, or put them in their proper places (they do not have to be oriented.)
Now, you "twist" or orient the last layer corners, making the whole last layer a solid color.
Finally, you permute the last layer edges, without disturbing anything else, to solve the cube.
*Pros* 
The Petrus Method uses fewer moves than the Fridrich method and most other non block building methods. It is more intuitive than the Fridrich method, and it requires far less algorithms.

*Cons* 
It can be sometimes hard (especially for a beginner) to optimize block building, and it's difficult to keep consistently turning throughout the solve. 

*Where to learn the Petrus Method*
http://lar5.com/cube/


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 17, 2008)

brunson said:


> With good edge control you only need 7 OLLs.



And with all 57 OLL's you don't need any edge control.


----------



## brunson (Jul 17, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> brunson said:
> 
> 
> > With good edge control you only need 7 OLLs.
> ...


This is true. I'm learning some ZBF2L, but I have to look at the ZBF2L algorithm and compare it to the OLL it gets me out of to see if it's worth it.


----------



## brunson (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey, PCWhiz. Where you been?


----------



## pjk (Jul 17, 2008)

brunson said:


> I think one of my biggest annoyances was the seeming slowing of progress. I went from 6 minutes to 3 minutes in no time. Then I went from 3 to 1.5 minutes a coule of months (I apparently don't have as much time to practice as you do ;-) ). Then 90 seconds to 60 in a few more months, but that was extended by learning F2L and all my OLLs and PLLs. Sub-45 took a couple of months, but getting from 45 to 35 just seemed painful. A friend pointed out that 45 to 35 is more than a 20% improvement, but it just doesn't seem like it in cold hard seconds.
> 
> My goal is to post a sub 30 avg at the Boulder competition in Sept, then sub-20 by the end of the year, but even only timing for the Sunday Contest once a week wasn't showing enough progress to keep me from getting frustrated, so I decided to blow off the timer and keep my nose to the grindstone.
> 
> In the process of all this look ahead practice I've also started learning what I think are the most useful and common cases of FBF2L. Case 1, Case 10, Cases 5, 6 & 7 and case 13. They seem to come up quite a bit. But I'm trying to learn these by understanding the way the algs work rather than just memorizing the moves. My long term goal is more of an intuitive edge control than a full ZBF2L.


For me, I got down to a minute in around 3 weeks or so, practicing pretty much whenever I had spare time... about 2 hours a day or so. From a minute down to about 25 seconds didn't seem long (although it was like 8 months) because I was into it... I was doing it because I loved doing it, not because I wanted to get fast. 24-20 took me about 4 months, but my practice time went down drastically to some emergencies. Then from 19-17 was like a month, and then 16-15 has come just from practice every now and then. I also have to mention that I was solving tons of other puzzles during these times, which definitely affects how fast you improve on a particular puzzle.

You can get sub-30 by Boulder, for sure. Try to make a goal to do an avg of 12 or 24 each day (shouldn't take too long). It definitely helps though. Make a goal to learn something new each day. Also, I'll be back in the Denver area around the 10th of August, so if you want to get together, let me know. I'm sure Dan and Mike would be interested in a get-together. Dan is in Boulder and Mike is in Arvada, and I'm in Golden. You're in Westminster, right? What part?

Good luck.


----------



## brunson (Jul 17, 2008)

pjk said:


> You can get sub-30 by Boulder, for sure. Try to make a goal to do an avg of 12 or 24 each day (shouldn't take too long). It definitely helps though. Make a goal to learn something new each day. Also, I'll be back in the Denver area around the 10th of August, so if you want to get together, let me know. I'm sure Dan and Mike would be interested in a get-together. Dan is in Boulder and Mike is in Arvada, and I'm in Golden. You're in Westminster, right? What part
> Good luck.


That sounds like fun. I'm just off the Boulder Turnpike at 90th and Wads, about two miles from the Sheridan exit. I got a PM from LG saying he has a three hour layover at DIA, I'll have to check my schedule on Monday to see if I can ditch work to hang out at the airport with him.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 17, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> my country doesnt have any cubers so maybe i dont know how cubers advance but 21 plls were not so much of a challenge in 2 months of cubing
> 
> and btw isnt all oll algs the way to go sub 20?



I can see that you are a fast learner! If you can learn all of them as fast as you are learning them without getting very *Bored* of learning algs, go for it!

I'm already barely sub-20 on average, and I'll say this -- I will average sub-15 one day without ever knowing more than 23 OLLs (the amount I know now). In fact, I'll even forget a few.


----------



## Johannes91 (Jul 17, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> and btw isnt all oll algs the way to go sub 20?


Yeah, it's nearly impossible to average sub-20 without knowing OLL. But when you know it, your average will immediately drop to sub-12. OLL is everything that matters.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 17, 2008)

Johannes91 said:


> nitrocan said:
> 
> 
> > and btw isnt all oll algs the way to go sub 20?
> ...



I know that got to be the reason why you are so fast.


----------



## oh_well (Aug 14, 2008)

aaaaarrrrrrgggggggg!!!!!

i am a complete beginner with an average of 44.36 and i know fridrich F2L
(not extremely good at though) and need to learn the OLL's and PLL's 

this is going to take me so long!

on the bright side today i got a new personal best which is 38.96...
using only fridrich f2l and the rest was begginer method so i am happy!


----------



## rubiksfriend (Aug 14, 2008)

Use Roux. You'll get faster times without as much memorization.


----------



## pcwiz (Aug 29, 2008)

*How to Get Faster using the Fridrich Method*

Hi Everybody,

I know everybody is lazy to draft some more, but there countless of threads asking, "how do I get faster?" (Example 1, Example 2) And also it's driving some people crazy.

So I'm going to edit some more, and then post it in the "Beginner's Central" sub forum. I think it's better there than the "How to's, Guides, ect." sub forum because beginner's go to "Beginner's Central" more than "How to's, Guides, ect."

After I finish editing, I will post this in the "Beginner's Central" sub -forum unless someone tells me not do so, or someone else makes more changes. *I have finished editing*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
**The information provided in this thread was contributed by members in this post**
This thread will be provided as a little tutorial for people who are stuck and want to become faster in solving the Rubik's Cube. Please read this thread and *do some forum searching* prior to asking questions about becoming faster. First off, the *most important factor is practice*. Regardless of how many algorithms you cram or optimize, it really boils down to practice. A sub 20 second average can be achieved using a basic beginners method, however, it takes practice. More algorithms are useful to help with your understanding of the cube, and very importantly, your recognition, but these will not get you nearly as far as practice will get you. In spite of this, which is the best way to go about getting those times down, apart from practice alone? Here are some basic, set out steps to follow to help you on your way. You do not have to follow these steps, as this is only to guide you. 

Here's a video of one of the fastest 3x3 cubers, Erik Akkersdijk, getting a sub 20 second average only using a Layer By Layer method with Fridrich 4 Look Last Layer.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Step 1*
*Current Average:* 1:30+ or don't know how to solve a Rubik's Cube
*Goal Average:* 1:00-1:19
Learn the method from one of these two sources: Leyan’s Beginners Method, or Badmephisto's Youtube Video Tutorial.
NOTE: It is possible to achieve below one minute with these methods
If you are still stuck, follow these tips:
Sand, Break in, and Lubricate Your Cube (In that order, and only sand if your cube is brand new and you've barely solved it).
Use finger tricks (this will speed up your times A LOT). You can become better at finger tricks by practicing.
Decrease your last layer times (about 25 seconds or less) - you can do this by improving your recognition and execution for each case (to do this you must practice)
Try to reduce pauses, meaning try to never stop turning during your solve. This can be done by practicing a lot!
Work on solving the cross. Try to do the cross in 12 moves or less, and under 12 seconds. Here are some links which will help you achieve/learn this (and then practice it a lot):
http://www.cubefreak.net/cross.html
http://www.cubestation.co.uk/cs2/index.php?page=3x3x3/cfop/cross/cross
Practice - The more you practice, the faster you'll become
Once you get a little used to the beginner method, you can also try inserting the first layer/side corners from different angles. See Macky's guide: http://cubefreak.net/easy_fast.html
Use a timer to see your progression : You can use web based timers or PC timers.
_Estimated Time: 2-4 weeks_

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Step 2*
*Current Average:* 1:00-1:19
*Goal Average:* 40-49 seconds
Learn 4 look last layer (4LLL). (Links to where to learn the algorithms will be at the bottom of this guide)

2 Look OLL

Edge Orientation - 2 algorithms
Corner Orientation - 7 algorithms
2 Look PLL 
Corner Permutation - 3 Algorithms Aa/Ab and E/V/Y/Na/Nb
Edge Permutation - 4 algorithms - Ua, Ub, Z, H

Here are a couple of videos explaining how to use the 4LLL (2 Look OLL + 2 Look PLL) algorithms for your last layer:
2 Look OLL: http://youtube.com/watch?v=DTYvklyOpVM
2 Look PLL: http://youtube.com/watch?v=S61q3FYVFis
_Estimated Time: 2-4 weeks_

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Step 3*
*Current Average:* 40-49 seconds
*Goal Average:* 30-39 seconds
Now learn intuitive First Two Layers (F2L).
Your times will temporarily worsen, but after a few days of practicing, they will significantly become better!
Practice your F2L *A LOT*, and never give up!

_Estimated Time: 2-4 weeks_

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Step 4*
*Current Average:* 30-39 seconds
*Goal Average:* 20-29 seconds
Now, learn the rest of the PLL algorithms. Full PLL is 21 Algorithms (you have already learned 7 algorithms for 2-Look PLL) (Links where to learn the algorithms are at the bottom of this guide
Learn how to look ahead during F2L - this will TREMENDOUSLY help your times
_Estimated Time: 2-6 weeks_

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Step 5*
*Current Average:* 20-29 seconds
*Goal Average:* 15-19 seconds
Practice your F2L, learn/make up your own techniques, and possibly learn some of the algorithms for odd cases. (Links where to learn the F2L algorithms are at the bottom of this guide) Also, remember to look ahead (this is EXTREMELY important)! Try to complete your cross and F2L in 12 seconds or less on average
Work on improving your speed for your OLLs and PLLs. Use triggers, and try to get all of the algorithms under 3 seconds for recognition and execution.
Get your cross below 4 seconds consistently (make sure you solve the cross on the bottom of the cube.)
_Estimated Time: 1-2 months_

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Step 6*
*Current Average:* Sub 20 Seconds
*Goal Average:* Below 15 seconds
Get your cross and F2L done in under 10 seconds
Get your cross done in ~2 seconds on average
Learn how to do Extended Cross (x-cross)
Learn the rest of the OLL algorithms - 57 algorithms (Note that learning the OLLs will only help you by 2 second or less)
To learn/memorize the OLL's easier look at Badmephisto's video
Practice, practice, and keep on practicing!!!
_Estimated Time: 4+ months_

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*F2L Algorithms:*
Bob Burton's F2L Algorithms
Dan Harris's F2L Algorithms
Erik Akkersdijk's F2L Agorithms
Jason Baum's F2L Aglorithms
Joël van Noort's F2L Agorithms
Shotaro Makisumi's (Macky's) F2L Algorithms
*OLL Algorithms:*
Bob Burton's OLL Algorithms
2 Look OLL for Corner Orientation are cases 4-10
The Speedsolving.com Forum's Collection of OLL Algorithms
2 Look OLL for Corner Orientation are cases 21-27.
Badmephisto's OLL Algorithms
Erik Akkersdijk's OLL Algorithms
Lars Vandenbergh's OLL Algorithms
Leyan Lo's OLL Algorithms
Jason Baum's OLL Algorithms
Joël van Noort's OLL Algorithms
Shotaro Makisumi's (Macky's) OLL Aglorithms
*PLL Algorithms: *
Badmephisto's PLL Agorithms
Bob Burton's PLL Algorithms
Erik Akkersdijk's PLL Agorithms
Lars Vandenbergh's PLL Algorithms
Leyan Lo's PLL Algorithms
Jason Baum's PLL Aglorithms
Shotaro Makisumi's (Macky's) PLL Algorithms
Joël van Noort's PLL Algorithms
The Speedsolving.com Forum's Collection of PLL Algorithms
Corner Permutation are the Aa/Ab and E/V/Y/Na/Nb permutation algorithms.
Edge Permutation are the Ua, Ub, H, and Z permutation algorithms.

You should print out your OLLs/PLLs so you can learn them and use them at any time. Keep in mind that you should choose the algorithms that best suit you. Just because one person is fast with an algorithm doesn't mean you will be fast with the same algorithm.


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 29, 2008)

I memorised the algorithms quite quickly, but I don't average sub20 yet. I know full pll and 53 oll (I don't know the awkward shapes) It took me 4 months to get them down. I have to practice F2L now I guess.


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 29, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> I memorised the algorithms quite quickly, but I don't average sub20 yet. I know full pll and 53 oll (I don't know the awkward shapes) It took me 4 months to get them down. I have to practice F2L now I guess.


Yes you should practice F2L.

I know around 13 OLLs, and full PLL. My best average of 12 is 19.91 seconds

I still see lots of problems with my F2L so I'm not going to start learning new OLLs any time soon.


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 29, 2008)

But memorising the oll is a great relief , now I don't go like "aargh this one again" . The rest is just practice. I know the f2l algs for special cases too, but my look ahead is totally crap.


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 29, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> But memorising the oll is a great relief , now I don't go like "aargh this one again" . The rest is just practice. I know the f2l algs for special cases too, but my look ahead is totally crap.


I guess you could say that about OLLs. But still I wouldn't want to memorize ~45 more OLLs, even if they're easy. My OLL stage is like 4 seconds, not too bad. But my F2L can range for 10-17 seconds. So I would rather work on that then learning OLLs....

Yeah I learned like 20 F2L algorithms, I will learn some more for the annoying cases that make me do like 12 turns (and slow me down).


----------



## BlazingSlow (Feb 16, 2009)

So, for this instructions in the first post:



> -I strongly suggest you learn 4 look last layer. (Links to where to learn them will be at the bottom of this post.)
> -DO NOT learn F2L yet.
> Edge Orientation - 2 algorithms
> Corner Orientation - 7 algorithms
> ...



i need to learn this ?

At this time i'm solving the bottom and then, the third layer.

Learning that i will be able to solve the bottom and the third layer simultaneous and more FASTER ?

Please correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 17, 2009)

BlazingSlow said:


> So, for this instructions in the first post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are solving the bottom layer first, then the top layer, then the middle layer :confused:

In the first post a system is described that starts like this:
1) First layer edges
2a) First layer corners
2b) Second layer (edges)
3) Last layer in several steps, depending on your level (http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=6815&postcount=4)

It also describes how you can combine 2a and 2b so you do 1 bottom layer corner and 1 middle layer edge combined (repeat 4 times)


----------



## Jeevan Cuber (Mar 18, 2013)

*Help !!!!!!*

I average in 30s but my Personal best is 13.41 !

Please tell me what should I do meaning how is there so much difference in both.

What should I do ?

Almost learnt PLL

19 OLL

Actually it was a repeated and easy scramble.
That scramble when came first time my Pb was 17 secs.

Please Help ! What should I do ?


----------



## BillyRain (Mar 19, 2013)

I find it so weird when people say that they average around 30 but their PB is like between 10-15. 

I average 18-19 and my Pb is only 14  I don't get it. 

Also when people say you should be able to average sub20 with LBL... This depresses me becuase I am full CFOP and my F2L is pretty good, and I only average 18-19 

I just don't know what to do. I practice alot.


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 19, 2013)

I agree. My single was never that crazy compared to my average. Probably just people making up stuff. Or you're getting a false impression by selective sampling (i.e. people with crazy singles are more likely to post about it).

You can get sub 20 with LBL. But nobody actually does that before moving to full CFOP. If I went back to it now, maybe I could sub 20, but it's pointless to compare yourself to that. Being just sub20 with full CFOP is nothing to be disappointed by - I think you'll find that the majority of people go through that stage of progression.


----------



## WBCube (Mar 19, 2013)

Most of the time PB solves just depend on the luck of the draw. I'm sub-15 and my PB is 8.584, and it was quite a lucky solve. If you do enough solves, you'll eventually get one that goes just the way you want it to. Also being full CN helps a lot.


----------



## Jeevan Cuber (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Janakos (Mar 31, 2013)

I average about 1:15 with and fastest/lucky time of 45 using 2 look oll/pll. I struggle mostly with the cross and F2L. Should i abandon F2L? ( I've been using F2L for about 1 week) and go backwards to the easier method till i get my average down to 40-50 secs? or should I push on? I've been cubing for 2 weeks now.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 31, 2013)

Janakos said:


> I average about 1:15 with and fastest/lucky time of 45 using 2 look oll/pll. I struggle mostly with the cross and F2L. Should i abandon F2L? ( I've been using F2L for about 1 week) and go backwards to the easier method till i get my average down to 40-50 secs? or should I push on? I've been cubing for 2 weeks now.



If it's just 2 weeks, give it more time. Also you might've heard that learning F2L will at first make you slower, but then you will get wayyy faster with it if you continue with it and practice.


----------



## Janakos (Mar 31, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> If it's just 2 weeks, give it more time. Also you might've heard that learning F2L will at first make you slower, but then you will get wayyy faster with it if you continue with it and practice.



I'm only concerned cause this guide said to not learn F2L till I average 40-50 secs. And i feel years away from that lol..


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 31, 2013)

Janakos said:


> I'm only concerned cause this guide said to not learn F2L till I average 40-50 secs. And i feel years away from that lol..


There is lots of advice on this forum on how to practice F2L. I recommend searching and doing focused F2L practice using some of those techniques, rather than just relying on full solves for practice. 

My favourite F2L practice techniques include solving cases blind, metronome, and using a training cube with no LL stickers to make it easier to see the F2L patterns. 

Stick with it, it will get much easier and faster!


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 31, 2013)

Janakos said:


> I'm only concerned cause this guide said to not learn F2L till I average 40-50 secs. And i feel years away from that lol..



It took me 2 weeks from 1:15 to 50 haha. Don't worry. But if the guide says so then by all means, follow the guide  Have you learnt 4LL? I would suggest learning it from thomasje.webs.com


----------



## TP (Mar 31, 2013)

Janakos said:


> I'm only concerned cause this guide said to not learn F2L till I average 40-50 secs. And i feel years away from that lol..



I learned intuitive F2L when averaging 65-70s, 40-50 should be taken more as a guideline than a rule. Just start learning new things when you feel you´re ready or want to.


----------



## Sungjin Kim (Mar 31, 2013)

*What should I learn*

Hi, I've been cubing for quite a while. I actually started around 6 years ago when I was 9~10. However, I only knew the beginner's method with a time of around 1 minute and only solved when I was in front of people. I stopped after a while and only solved my cube every couple of months. A few months ago, I found out that there was a girl who could solve one in the mid 30s in my year. Being the competitive person I am, I bought myself a Guhong v2(after lots of research) and started practising. Unfortunately, I live in New Zealand, so the only lube that was available for me to buy offline was CRC 808. I started solving and got times around 45~55 sec. I realised that in order to get faster, I needed a better method. I decided to learn 4LLL and a couple of extra algorithms. It took me around 4 days to learn 18 and about another week to be able to fluently carry them out. Now I average 31 +/- 3 sec with my PB being 24.47. I've wanted to get down to sub 25, so I tried to learn intuitive f2l, but it's just too hard and there are way too many algorithms the non-intuitive way! I also don't understand how the keyhole method will get my times down. It has less moves, but it's just complicated. Do you have any tips for me? Should I really just try to learn f2l? And can you recommend me and OLL and PLL algorithms that will be good to know? Also, how much will my time go down by after learning algorithmic f2l or full PLL? I can't put as much time into cubing now.


----------



## Tenaji (Mar 31, 2013)

Sungjin Kim said:


> Hi, I've been cubing for quite a while. I actually started around 6 years ago when I was 9~10. However, I only knew the beginner's method with a time of around 1 minute and only solved when I was in front of people. I stopped after a while and only solved my cube every couple of months. A few months ago, I found out that there was a girl who could solve one in the mid 30s in my year. Being the competitive person I am, I bought myself a Guhong v2(after lots of research) and started practising. Unfortunately, I live in New Zealand, so the only lube that was available for me to buy offline was CRC 808. I started solving and got times around 45~55 sec. I realised that in order to get faster, I needed a better method. I decided to learn 4LLL and a couple of extra algorithms. It took me around 4 days to learn 18 and about another week to be able to fluently carry them out. Now I average 31 +/- 3 sec with my PB being 24.47. I've wanted to get down to sub 25, so I tried to learn intuitive f2l, but it's just too hard and there are way too many algorithms the non-intuitive way! I also don't understand how the keyhole method will get my times down. It has less moves, but it's just complicated. Do you have any tips for me? Should I really just try to learn f2l? And can you recommend me and OLL and PLL algorithms that will be good to know? Also, how much will my time go down by after learning algorithmic f2l or full PLL? I can't put as much time into cubing now.



Hey Sungjin,
I'm currently sub 25 with intuitive F2L, 2 look OLL and 2 look PLL but most of my PLL cases are just 1 look straight ahead. I'd say try to learn 2 look OLL. Learn algs for flipping, all edges and flipping 2 edges. Refer to speedsolving wiki if needed.
Practise doing cross to F2L efficiently. Learn look ahead. Try to look for your first F2L pair while you do cross if possible. When doing F2L, if you have trouble with algs, try to learn intuitive F2L if you can. Break up the F2L pair, line them up and insert.
My 2 look OLL algs
For flipping up edges:
4 edges: F R U R' U' F' f R U R' U' f'
2 edges with left and back edges already flipped up: R' U' F' U F R
2 edges with left and right edges already flipped up: F R U R' U' F'
Corners:
Sune: U2 L U' R' U L' U' R
Antisune: U2 R' U L U' R U L'
Double sune: R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R'
Bruno: R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R
Headlights: R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R
Chameleon: r U R' U' L' U R U'
Bowtie: (x) R' U' L' U R U' L U

Try to learn as many PLL algs as you can. I've learnt all except for G perms because they're a pain the a** for me. I'm still working on execution of half of them though, I can recognise and execute about half of them quite quickly and efficiently, other half still to learn. Find algs that suit you and are most comfortable with you. Try to find ones that you can efficiently execute and recognise. You don't have to recognise the algs as shown on the speedsolving wiki, you can learn to recognise them and execute them from a different angle like I have with a few of my algs. If the algs have 'annoying' B turns then adapt them and change them to F turns for example.

With this method I've achieved a PB of 15.81 with full method and 12.34 with a skip. 

I hope this helps and I wish you the very best with your cubing.


----------



## Sungjin Kim (Mar 31, 2013)

@Tenaji
Thanks for your reply. Maybe I wasn't clear on this, but I currently DON'T know f2l. However, I DO know 2 Look OLL and 2 Look PLL. I also know about 3 extra OLLs. Should I learn f2l first?


----------



## Genesis (Mar 31, 2013)

Sungjin Kim said:


> @Tenaji
> Thanks for your reply. Maybe I wasn't clear on this, but I currently DON'T know f2l. However, I DO know 2 Look OLL and 2 Look PLL. I also know about 3 extra OLLs. Should I learn f2l first?



F2L helps more


----------



## Sungjin Kim (Mar 31, 2013)

How long would it take till my times start going down if I learn F2L? I am a pretty quick learner


----------



## KongShou (Mar 31, 2013)

just mess about with your cube and see how some f2l cases can be solved. it is dead easy once you understand it. it only about 5-6 concepts you need to get then you can do all f2l cases.

edit:^ it'll take you a few month to get down to sub 20 after you learnt f2l. if you practice. oh, it will start to go down in a straight line as soon as you start to learn it. thats what happen to me. didnt stop going down until i reached sub 17. then it required a whole 2 weeks of constant practice to get sub 15. trust me its worth it.


----------



## Sungjin Kim (Mar 31, 2013)

I can match up easy pairs intuitively, but when it comes to a harder case, I just can't figure out how to match them without doing a billion turns. If I learn algorithmically, is there a certain order in which I should learn them?


----------



## Tenaji (Mar 31, 2013)

With learning F2L, try some youtube videos and just try understand the concept of F2L. For me, it's about matching the corner with the edge.

I solve with white cross, I immediately look for a white corner. Let's say it's white - blue - orange, I let it 'hover' over the white - blue - orange slot on the top face. I then look for the blue - orange edge, I place this opposite to the white - blue - orange corner. 
Let's say I have broken up the edge and corner and place it so I can insert the F2L pair. In terms of faces, orange is in front of me, blue right and white bottom. On the top layer, the white - blue - orange corner is in front of me and is on the right side of the top layer on the side closest to me if this makes sense. The white side of the corner is on the right, orange front and blue top.
On the back side of the cube, on the top face is the blue - orange edge. The edge is orientated so that orange is on top and blue is at the back. I insert by doing R U R'.
I pretty much use this concept of breaking apart and inserting for each pair.


----------



## KongShou (Mar 31, 2013)

Sungjin Kim said:


> I can match up easy pairs intuitively, but when it comes to a harder case, I just can't figure out how to match them without doing a billion turns. If I learn algorithmically, is there a certain order in which I should learn them?



DO NOT LEARN IT ALGORITHMICALLY!

for harder cases:look at the algs, do the alg a few times. try to understand WHY the alg solve that particular f2l case, once you UNDERSTAND why it work. you have now learn 8 f2l cases, one for each slot and mirror cases. some case are also extremely similar to each other, using the same concept, so there is only AT MOST 10 CONCEPT TO LEARN.


----------



## Sungjin Kim (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks for the answers. I'll just practice F2L both intuitively and algorithmically, finding the most efficient ways. I won't even solve the LLs and just focus on the F2L. Hope I'll be able to get my current times by May with F2L 
Edit: Just saw your other replies. I'll try to avoid algorithms as much as possible.


----------



## KongShou (Mar 31, 2013)

good luck


----------



## JamesB (Aug 24, 2013)

*Can you learn everything and then work on your speed?*

For speed cubing I look at many tutorials that say to move on to something only after achieving a specific time. For example one tutorial says to learn F2L only after you are able to solve the cube in under 90 seconds using the beginner method (It takes me around 2 minutes and 45 seconds ). But I ignored it and learned it partially. The thing is I want to learn at my own pace. I want to learn all the algorithms and then later work on the speed, is that fine? Will it affect my speed?


----------



## Hypocrism (Aug 24, 2013)

JamesB said:


> For speed cubing I look at many tutorials that say to move on to something only after achieving a specific time. For example one tutorial says to learn F2L only after you are able to solve the cube in under 90 seconds using the beginner method (It takes me around 2 minutes and 45 seconds ). But I ignored it and learned it partially. The thing is I want to learn at my own pace. I want to learn all the algorithms and then later work on the speed, is that fine? Will it affect my speed?



You shouldn't concentrate on algorithms. It will make your solve robotic and you will have to work later to correct your fluency. Learn F2L intuitively, and only when you're already quite good at F2L (say sub-45) you can look at the F2L "algs" to see how you can be more efficient, or learn cases you might not have picked up intuitively, or reduce rotations. Learn as few LL algorithms as possible for now and concentrate on entire solves, not necessarily aimed at speed. I would say you just need the two algs for cross on top+sune&antisune for OLL, and then a 2-look PLL with the three-cycles of corners and edges. Using those, get under a minute and you'll start adding more algs gradually. More important is to really understand how the cross and F2L works, and get them really fluent, as they'll make up by far most of your solve by the time you get your times down. You can also start to look ahead, I don't see why people need to get fast and then slow down to learn look ahead. Learn it as you go! This means being able to execute F2L pairs without looking (close your eyes and try a pair you've already found), then when you're solving looking for the next pair.

You could also look at the many methods and choose which one you want to improve your speed with; CFOP is easy, but it's not necessarily the best for your longterm speed prospects. If I were starting again I'd choose Roux. Even at a 15s avg I'm considering the switch.


----------



## Dapianokid (Aug 26, 2013)

I f I were starting again, I would simply choose to be color neutral. Method neutrality is possible, but the smartest thing to do is find something that is entertaining and fun, explorable, and works best with your mind. Don't be afraid to combine multiple methods and solve the cube in creative, new ways. I use Petrus as my main. If you'd like, I can give some tips about getting faster with it? I don't know how many Petrus users are out there. Just remember: Algorithms aren't evil. But they must be utilized properly. If you don't know WHY an algorithm does what it does, or don't even know WHAT exactly makes this certain alg suddenly form a whole new cube, then you shouldn't even attempt to learn it, and probably avoid that method until you have a better understanding of the cube. Use Heise once to solve the cube, pure Heise, and suddenly, so many things make so much sense. Algs that move more than 3 or 4 faces of the cube and are extremely short but difficult to execute may not be suitable for speedsolving. The best ones do a little at a time, and are easy to remember and execute.


----------

